# Car Boots !!



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey there,

So does Essex, have anygood Car boots, like Romford,Brentford or Chigwell etc?

Thanks

Lads


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol, Dagenham







A13 road I think lol, long while since I got lost trying the A13 road to Walthamstow.

Regards

Bry



potz said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > So does Essex, have anygood Car boots...
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A13 Trunk Road to the Sun!

If you ever have to go to Shoebury Ness

Take the A road, the OK road that's the best

Go motering

On the

A13

BB.









Got family live in Romford but only go there when one of them dies


----------

